# my new website and rebranding



## Dunbar Painting

Hello,

Over the last few months I have been undergoing a rebranding of my company. I could tell you why etc... but for now, let's just show you the product.

Here is the website www.dunbarpainting.com

You can see the new logo there too!

A few things are yet to come- the picture of me in the about section will be replaced by a picture of me with new logo polo and new logo truck- still a work in progress.


----------



## Workaholic

It does not view well on my phone the request a quote blocks out your logo. Will look at it when I get home.


----------



## Rcon

Looks good Coby! I really like the graphic on your main slider "our work speaks for itself" - clever! 

Much better colours than the red/blue also - and I like the simplicity of the logo - looks very nice.

Well done :thumbup:


----------



## Lambrecht

Nice site. I like the colors. Clean and simple.


----------



## Dunbar Painting

Workaholic said:


> It does not view well on my phone the request a quote blocks out your logo. Will look at it when I get home.


I noticed this too... can't win them all!


----------



## Workaholic

Dunbar Painting said:


> I noticed this too... can't win them all!


Looks good on my comp though but a lot of people use their phone to search during the day so it might be worth looking into.


----------



## Dunbar Painting

Workaholic said:


> Looks good on my comp though but a lot of people use their phone to search during the day so it might be worth looking into.


 A lot of my clientele are not really "smart phone" users. The area I predominantly work in are older and wealthy home owners. So web viewing is often from older computers & laptops. Or those working professionals who look at their computer from work. 

But I will look into it, thanks


----------



## y.painting

I like the new wp theme!


----------



## Finn

Looks great mate, I gotta do our own, I like the logo bud!


----------



## Finn

Dunbar Painting said:


> A lot of my clientele are not really "smart phone" users. The area I predominantly work in are older and wealthy home owners. So web viewing is often from older computers & laptops. Or those working professionals who look at their computer from work.
> 
> But I will look into it, thanks


You will prob have to pay extra to get it to view on smart phones, but I think it's a minimal cost


----------



## Dunbar Painting

That is good to know, and thanks for the comments.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Looks good Dunbar !!!!


----------



## George Z

Looks good Coby.
The logo is great I think.
I think the fact that your market is your name as well,
can really work well in this day of local marketing.
I would definitely play on that, with other "seen you around" type advertising
and become the neighbourhood painter.
Sponsor something, be involved and show that in your site, and facebook.


----------



## Paint and Hammer

Looks good Coby!


----------



## Dunbar Painting

George Z said:


> Looks good Coby.
> The logo is great I think.
> I think the fact that your market is your name as well,
> can really work well in this day of local marketing.
> I would definitely play on that, with other "seen you around" type advertising
> and become the neighbourhood painter.
> Sponsor something, be involved and show that in your site, and facebook.


Fantastic suggestions, one of my clients who is a marketing guy told me the same thing. He said to sponsor Dunbar little league!


----------



## HomePaintingTampa

Looks sharp!


----------



## Seattlepainting

NIce website!!!


----------



## ewingpainting.net

AWESOME! Love the WordPress. I will be making the big switch coming shortly. right now my blog and web are separate. I want it to be one.

good job cant wait to see your blog in operation


----------



## MktgforContractors

Dunbar Painting said:


> A lot of my clientele are not really "smart phone" users. The area I predominantly work in are older and wealthy home owners. So web viewing is often from older computers & laptops. Or those working professionals who look at their computer from work.
> 
> But I will look into it, thanks


You may want to take a look at your Google Analytics. It looks to me like nearly 20% of your web traffic is mobile. Mobile includes tablets like iPads and it may look great on an iPad.

But some of that is smartphones.


----------



## MktgforContractors

ewingpainting.net said:


> AWESOME! Love the WordPress. I will be making the big switch coming shortly. right now my blog and web are separate. I want it to be one.
> 
> good job cant wait to see your blog in operation


If you are doing it yourself, take a look at studiopress.com for a wordpress theme.


----------



## 6126

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Looks good Dunbar !!!!


His name is Coby. Dunbar is the community he lives in. Geeze, get it right Edgar Lol  .......Looks good Coby :thumbup:


----------



## Temple

Very nice looking. Im on an Ipad and the Estimate Floater is blocking some of the Header. Just an FYI.


----------



## Temple

Very nice looking. Im on an Ipad and the Estimate Floater is blocking some of the header menue buttons. Just an FYI


----------



## wje

Just an FYI do a search on Facebook for Dunbar painting.. you will see somebody with the same business name has stolen your logo... I noticed the other day while searching for Painttalk members facebook pages so I could like them with mine.


----------



## wje

wje said:


> Just an FYI do a search on Facebook for Dunbar painting.. you will see somebody with the same business name has stolen your logo... I noticed the other day while searching for Painttalk members facebook pages so I could like them with mine.


Sorry, check this out, and then see his employers.. it is the same name as his company but facebook must have linked your company to his page.. My mistake, but here is the link.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/dunbar.painting.7


----------



## Greenworks Painting

Yup, good job on the site! Nice colors and I especially like the before and after how it's spliced on an angle down the middle. 

_______________________________

Greenworks Painting, Inc.


----------



## Dunbar Painting

holy crap. someone stole my logo


----------



## Dunbar Painting

what can I do?


----------



## Rcon

Dunbar Painting said:


> what can I do?


Sorry to see this man. Did a quick google search and found this: 



> How to Respond
> 
> So you’ve discovered that someone has duplicated part or all of your content. How do you best respond? Freelancers tend to have limited resources and budgets, and your response needs to keep this reality in check.
> The first step should always involve taking a snapshot of the duplicate content, either as a hard copy, or as a PDF. You’ll want this ammunition should you ever need to take action further down the road. The Internet Archive is another great resource for capturing past website content, however it’s not comprehensive across short spans of time and won’t necessarily include the offender’s website.
> 
> Your very next step should be to motivate the thief by the mere act of being caught in the act. Send a short, polite e-mail to the infringer asking for the material to be removed. You’d be surprised at how often this works! What won’t work is if you sabotage your chances for success by sending a nasty, angry or threatening e-mail. Instead of stimulating their “I’ve been caught” reflex, you’ll be triggering a more reactive response. In practice, I’ve found this to work with a significant number of violators.
> 
> If this fails to get a response, you’ll need to take things up a notch by sending a formal “Cease and Desist” letter to the owner of the website. If the infringement occurred online, you can typically get the mailing address of the owner from whois.net or directly from their website. Write a simple, professional letter similar to the following:
> 
> I have noticed the strong similarity of elements of your web site to my company’s web site, www.example.com. Your use of material from our site constitutes an infringement of our copyright and therefore subjects you to substantial liability under federal copyright law. Please immediately remove that material from your site and refrain from any further use of any material derived from our web site.
> 
> We would prefer to promptly resolve this matter without legal action and trust that your prompt cooperation will allow us to do so. Please send me confirmation that the infringing material will be immediately removed from your web site so that this matter can be resolved. Thank you for your cooperation.
> You will want to consult your company’s lawyer to confirm that this language is appropriate for your industry.
> What if nothing happens?
> 
> Your next step should be to file a notice of Digital Millennium Copyright Act (DMCA) infringement with Google and the other major search engines. This involves a fair degree of work and is not as simple as you’d think. This will, however, remove the offending site from the search engine results, effectively neutering the majority of the offender’s potential referrals.
> 
> At this point, you’ll need to ask yourself the Million Dollar Question: Is the presence of this duplicate content more of a financial threat to you than the cost of having your lawyer file an injunction? If the answer is no, you’ve gone as far as you can probably go. However, if it has a potential to seriously disrupt your business, you’ll want to saddle up with your lawyer. Another litmus test for this is likely to be the geographical location of the culprit versus the geographical scope of your service area. If you provide a service regardless of location, then you’ll likely need to take legal action no matter what.
> 
> While nothing in life is 100% certain, hopefully these suggestions and insights will be of use to your freelance life. As with all things, your mileage may vary.


http://freelanceswitch.com/freelancing-essentials/what-to-do-when-someone-steals-your-work/

Hopefully a simple letter letting him know he's been caught stealing your logo will be enough for him to stop using it.


----------



## Dunbar Painting

screen shot taken & guy contacted fairly politely

I doubt it will hurt my business, as it is a million miles away, but still annoying that a logo I spent money & time on is being used eslewhere


----------



## wje

Yeah, I am sorry have braught that to your attention Colby, but I thought you should know. I saw your site from here, and just wanted to check your facebook page but came across his instead... So I am sure everything will work out, and I understand the frustration of paying for a logo, and seeing somebody just take it as there own.

I am sure it will all be worked out.

Best of Luck.


----------



## Qualco

sweet site! but the form fields are giant... i'm on a mac if it makes any difference


----------



## Kathys Kitchens

*Wonder if You Might Give a Girl a Hand Up?*

Coby, Your website is fine! The Complimentary Estimate floating contact image that stays on the right side, floats up and down when scrolling is especially interesting.
Do you think maybe you could share if this is a plugin, or how a girl might be able to make a similar estimate image to my site in progress that I (a very much website rookie), might be able to add?

I would be most grateful for any info you would be willing to generously share.

PM would be fine if that suits you best.

Any Assistance would be like a Gift of Gold. ;-)


----------



## Dunbar Painting

Hi,

The floating estimate tab was specially made by my web designer and programmed to operate in that way. I have absolutely no idea how to do it, and unless you want to pay him for his time, I would feel bad asking him to give free advice- since he is super busy.

You can look him up, his contact info is on my site- company is called Paper Samurai


----------



## PatsPainting

Kathys Kitchens said:


> Coby, Your website is fine! The Complimentary Estimate floating contact image that stays on the right side, floats up and down when scrolling is especially interesting.
> Do you think maybe you could share if this is a plugin, or how a girl might be able to make a similar estimate image to my site in progress that I (a very much website rookie), might be able to add?
> 
> I would be most grateful for any info you would be willing to generously share.
> 
> PM would be fine if that suits you best.
> 
> Any Assistance would be like a Gift of Gold. ;-)



I would guess it's just a div tag that where it's position is set to fixed. Also the z-index is set higher then everything else to make sure it's on top.

Pat


----------



## Kathys Kitchens

Dunbar Painting said:


> Hi,
> 
> The floating estimate tab was specially made by my web designer and programmed to operate in that way. I have absolutely no idea how to do it, and unless you want to pay him for his time, I would feel bad asking him to give free advice- since he is super busy.
> 
> You can look him up, his contact info is on my site- company is called Paper Samurai


Just what I needed to know. My reading of your posts lead me to incorrectly conclude you were the site's author, and that the floating menu (which is very nice) was maybe a low cost pugin commercially available on the internet.

The design is quite similar to the dynamic full featured template I purchased (with expected variations and personalization), with a couple "wonder boy" additions.

I certainly understand the professional who created this for you deserves to be paid for his work and expertise, just as we do.

Thank You so much for your courteous and swift reply.


----------



## Kathys Kitchens

PatsPainting said:


> I would guess it's just a div tag that where it's position is set to fixed. Also the z-index is set higher then everything else to make sure it's on top.
> 
> Pat


Thank You Pat.
Unfortunately I am using a template that does most everything for me in the technical area, sans copy, color selection etc., so while I am most thankful for the information, the nomenclature is a bit above my pay grade. ;-)

I do like it, the menu, so much that I am willing to pay whomever guides me through that forest so I can make it, use it, modify it and duplicate it.

Any takers? (note, I can create a png with the image of the data, so it would be unnecessary to be able to insert variable text, just rather inserting and positioning the single image if that is easier.) If not, one way or another I like it enough to do what it takes to make that happen.


----------



## PatsPainting

Kathys Kitchens said:


> Thank You Pat.
> Unfortunately I am using a template that does most everything for me in the technical area, sans copy, color selection etc., so while I am most thankful for the information, the nomenclature is a bit above my pay grade. ;-)
> 
> I do like it, the menu, so much that I am willing to pay whomever guides me through that forest so I can make it, use it, modify it and duplicate it.
> 
> Any takers? (note, I can create a png with the image of the data, so it would be unnecessary to be able to insert variable text, just rather inserting and positioning the single image if that is easier.) If not, one way or another I like it enough to do what it takes to make that happen.


The beauty of the web is you can pretty much see what everybody is doing. There is no hidden code. It's all right there for you to see.

Depending on your browser the first thing you can do is view the source code. Firefox - it a right click and chose "view page source" A new window will pop up with a bunch of chit. Just look for the text that's in that image and you will see this:




PHP:


<div id="freeEstimate">         
    <a href="http://www.dunbarpainting.com/home/free-estimate/">             
            <div id="freeEstInner">             
            <p>Click Here</p>             
            <p>for a</p>             
            <h1>COMPLIMENTARY</h1>             
            <h1>ESTIMATE</h1>             
            <p>or call</p>             
            <p>604-788-3382</p>         
            </div>     
    </a> 
</div>

This gives you good info, As you can see there are two id names ("freeEstimate" and "freeEstInner") All you will need to do to see how this tag works is find the stylesheet where these id's are located. The link to the stylesheet is on every page so it should not be hard to find.

Pat


----------



## Kathys Kitchens

PatsPainting said:


> The beauty of the web is you can pretty much see what everybody is doing. There is no hidden code. It's all right there for you to see.
> 
> Depending on your browser the first thing you can do is view the source code. Firefox - it a right click and chose "view page source" A new window will pop up with a bunch of chit. Just look for the text that's in that image and you will see this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> <div id="freeEstimate">
> <a href="http://www.dunbarpainting.com/home/free-estimate/">
> <div id="freeEstInner">
> <p>Click Here</p>
> <p>for a</p>
> <h1>COMPLIMENTARY</h1>
> <h1>ESTIMATE</h1>
> <p>or call</p>
> <p>604-788-3382</p>
> </div>
> </a>
> </div>
> 
> This gives you good info, As you can see there are two id names ("freeEstimate" and "freeEstInner") All you will need to do to see how this tag works is find the stylesheet where these id's are located. The link to the stylesheet is on every page so it should not be hard to find.
> 
> Pat


Hello Pat,

I did exactly that, right clicked to view source, then hit contol F searching for Estimate. Having located the code...well, therin lie the problem. While I deduced that the "freeEstInner" must be where the magic code is, I then, and now still have no idea how to find the code, or as you say "The link to the stylesheet is on every page so it should not be hard to find." - unfortunately for this child, it is the not so hard to find....the how, where to look to find the link/path to this "stylesheet". So truth is while I did everything you suggested, it is in fact the next step "should not be hard to find" part that is indeed the step/part/tool/path/viewing or editing tool to use to do so. 

Yes, I am not a pro in this website higher level area. I have made websites using html editors like Front Page, then later XSitePro2, however this Blog/Website Wordpress driven creation is a new protocol to this uninitiated babe in swadling.

I do so very much appreciate your attempt to assist, however.
Tip of the hat for your efforts and courtesy.


----------



## PatsPainting

Look for this, "<link rel='stylesheet' id='dp_style-css" it's close to the top. click on the link and a new window will pop up. Then search for all the tags with those names on them.

Anther tip - you can put those styles on the same page you are working on for testing purposes.

I'm no web guy either, most of what I do is ghetto stuff. But I like to see how stuff works.

Pat


----------



## Kathys Kitchens

Yes Pat, and if using Chrome and right clicking on elements, the result follows below:
Problem is that terms like "Has won property", define getter and lookup setter might as well be goulosh and okinobeewankeenan to me.

I am going to probablyneed a pro, but pay the contractor not only to write the code, but show me how to modify/replicate, and adjust it.

It is farily clear now that this may be beyond the nature of this specific discussion under this topic, so before someone says so, I will move to another forum maybe more suited to this discussion. 

I was just hoping the solution was a widget or plugin that I was simply unable to locate.

Thanks again Pat et al.

element.style {
}
Matched CSS Rules
www.dunbarpainting.com
media="all"
#freeEstInner p:nth-last-child(2){
1. font-size: 12px;
}
www.dunbarpainting.com
media="all"
#freeEstInner p {
1. font: 14px 'Antic Slab', serif;
2. color: #c5d0da;
3. margin: 0;
}
user agent stylesheet
p {
1. display: block;
2. -webkit-margin-before: 1em;
3. -webkit-margin-after: 1em;
4. -webkit-margin-start: 0px;
5. -webkit-margin-end: 0px;
}
Inherited from div#freeEstInner
www.dunbarpainting.com
media="all"
#freeEstInner {
1. text-align: center;
}
Inherited from a
user agent stylesheet
a:-webkit-any-link {
1. color: -webkit-link;
2. cursor: auto;
}

(Object)
1. __defineGetter__: function __defineGetter__() { [native code] }
2. __defineSetter__: function __defineSetter__() { [native code] }
3. __lookupGetter__: function __lookupGetter__() { [native code] }
4. __lookupSetter__: function __lookupSetter__() { [native code] }
5. constructor: function Object() { [native code] }
6. hasOwnProperty: function hasOwnProperty() { [native code] }
7. isPrototypeOf: function isPrototypeOf() { [native code] }
8. propertyIsEnumerable: function propertyIsEnumerable() { [native code] }
9. toLocaleString: function toLocaleString() { [native code] }
10. toString: function toString() { [native code] }


----------



## PatsPainting

I think you are making it more difficult then it is goofing with that section of chrome. The object stuff has nothing to do with it. It's just simple div tag that has styles attributed to it. 

But like you said, might be better to find a forum or even better yet contact the guy that did this. I think Coby gave his name and stuff in one of his posts. So you best option is to go right to the source and that's the guy who wrote it.

I don't know anything about plug ins or stuff like that. I tried goofing with wordpress stuff once and it was to hard. So I just stayed with dreamweaver.

Good luck and if you get it done come back and post it so we can see.

Pat


----------



## Kathys Kitchens

Pat I agree with you.

I am reluctant to ask Coby's writer simply because It is not polite to ask for not only the act, but the necessary training. 1. he is not in the training businesss. 2. why give up the secrets that make you your living just to maybe have your hard work posted all over the web, diluting your offerings. 
Just seems to make courteous sense to me to hire a coder with the undertanding that he will write the code complete with instructions so I can modify/duplicate and pay the $2 so I learn to fish, just not to pay for a single fish.

Just sayin' ;-)

Peace be with you all.


----------



## PatsPainting

Kathys Kitchens said:


> Pat I agree with you.
> 
> I am reluctant to ask Coby's writer simply because It is not polite to ask for not only the act, but the necessary training. 1. he is not in the training businesss. 2. why give up the secrets that make you your living just to maybe have your hard work posted all over the web, diluting your offerings.
> Just seems to make courteous sense to me to hire a coder with the undertanding that he will write the code complete with instructions so I can modify/duplicate and pay the $2 so I learn to fish, just not to pay for a single fish.
> 
> Just sayin' ;-)
> 
> Peace be with you all.


You know what they say, it never hurts to ask. Also there is no secretes here as it all spelled out for you in the site. Training on this tag does not really make sense as you really need to understand Html, and Css stuff. If you had a general understanding on those two things you would already be able to implement this in your own site.

If it was my site I would just send you a blank page with the tag in it so you could see how it works. Or if Coby say's it's cool I could do it for ya. 

Pat


----------



## Kathys Kitchens

hmmm.
Thinking...

I have not yet explored PM's on this site, I may look.

While HTML coding I have understood enough to build several websites, Yet very little to do with CSS is in my wheel house except I understand the most basic concept of CSS, I am intelligent and teachable/learnable from reading etc.

I also have several resources of substantial value for possible trades - not to be discussed here, yet, for now.

What is most interesting to me is the concept that the contact info (phone, and link to bid request) remain omnipresent so the visitor can easily contact at the moment they are convinced to do so. easy for user/ever present/proffessional.....noone will ever read all of the content, but at that instant they say, ok I am willing to give this a try, the info is always easy to act. Effective for conversion/contact. I sense this is quite valuable, and something I have here-to-fore been unable to affect to this level.

I am in this to win this..my share of my specific market, and while I admit what I don't know, there are many useful and effective tools for which I pay substantial amounts, to produce outstanding results in other areas including authority/SEO/my sites and competitor ranking tracking auto daily etc. (yes I see the eyes rolling as write ;-), with mutterings of sure, right, um hum - I get it) or ,of course just cash...easier simpler if more useful.

Thought Coby was maybe dual talented, and could direct me to the plugin or widget, but I will affect this feature because I deem it to be valuable in conjunction with my other skillsets and tools for an extremely competitive measurable result.

Anyone withthe skillsets and interest can pm me (if this forum allows for the same) or move this forward by whatever means available.

I will be researching O Desk solutions and any other source I think of. I will own this feature one way or another. 

Cheers


----------



## Dunbar Painting

Hey Guys,

I hired a web site designer to make mobile versions of my site!


----------



## George Z

Dunbar Painting said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I hired a web site designer to make mobile versions of my site!


Do you mean changing your theme into a responsive theme,
or a mobile version of your site?

A responsive theme is better (we are working on it now)

This link explains it ok.


----------



## Dunbar Painting

George Z said:


> Do you mean changing your theme into a responsive theme,
> or a mobile version of your site?
> 
> A responsive theme is better (we are working on it now)
> 
> This link explains it ok.


A mobile version rather than a responsive site, although after you posted that I suppose that I should make sure I didn't make the wrong decision.

I think someone posted earlier that only 20% of my web traffic was handheld, so I do not want to invest a crazy amount of money for these people. The majority of my customers are older and using a computer instead!

Also after reading that, I think a mobile site makes more sense for what I want... which is fast display of content to people using smart phones!


----------



## Dunbar Painting

Workaholic said:


> It does not view well on my phone the request a quote blocks out your logo. Will look at it when I get home.


Just had a web designer redo my site for ipad, iphone, blackberry.

I believe we launched it yesterday morning, and it will give you the option to view the site normal or for those devices.

IT is a more streamlined version of the site!


----------

